# ipv6 configuration

## gutworth

I'm trying to get IPv6 support to work.

```

# ip -6 addr

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 fe80::225:56ff:fe0f:e8ad/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

However:

```

$ ping6 ipv6.google.com

connect: Network is unreachable

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## gerdesj

I'm afraid there's rather more to IPv6 than just getting it running on your machine.

To start with you have what's known as a link local address auto configured for you - it starts fe80.  Those only work on the direct network connection.  They don't route out of your network.  You will be able to ping6 another one on your local LAN.

To get to ipv6.google.com you need IPv6 support along the entire route.  You have rudimentary support at your end and Google have it at theirs.  However, I doubt very much that your router nor your ISP support IPv6.

You need a tunnel of some sort to encapsulate IPv6 in IPv4 packets eg 6to4.

Put this in /etc/conf.d/net

link_sit0="eth0"

config_sit0="ip6to4"

rc_need_sit0="net.eth0"

relay_sit0="192.168.3.2"

suffix_6to4=":ff"

Add a symlink to /etc/init.d/net.lo to net.sit0 and off you go.  Just treat it like another interface.  I think you need an external IPv4 address on eth0.  Check net.example - either in /etc/conf.d or /usr/share/openrc.

There are a few other ways of getting IPv6 running as well.  Be aware that alot of the docs on the interwebs are a bit out of daye and it is hard to get to the bottom of what is actually current practice.  However I recommend getting to grips with it. wikipedia is a good start for information and details on the different address types.

Note that you will need an IPv6 firewall which is distinct to your IPv4 one - it uses iptables6 instead of iptables but it is actually a lot easier to setup.  You don't have NAT to worry about to start with. 

Check with your ISP - they may have IPv6 support.  Mine does - AAISP in the UK, indeed they actually support ipv6 over PPPoA - which means when I port myself over I'll have to worry about the other direction, ie supporting "legacy" IPv4 sites!

Cheers

Jon

----------

